# Excel-Makro mit variablen Zeilen



## dhpw (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Wie kann ich in Excel in einem Makro Bezug auf eine variable Zeile mit definiertem Inhalt nehmen?
Ich möchte z.B. in einer Tabelle eine Zelle mit einem bestimmten Text suchen und alle Zeilen bis zu dieser Textzeile in ein neues Datenblatt kopieren.
Vielleicht ist dies ja gar nicht so schwierig, nur ich komm nicht drauf.


----------



## Zvoni (30. Oktober 2008)

```
For i=ErsteZeile Bis LetzteZeile

If Tabelle1.Cells(i, Spalte)<>"MeinKriterium" Then
Tabelle2.Cells(i, 1)=Tabelle1.Cells(i, 1)
Tabelle2.Cells(i, 2)=Tabelle1.Cells(i, 2)
.
.
Else

Exit For

End If

Next
```


----------

